

Free Science Books - ekm2
http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3AH3bzA4lwvVEJ%3Aphysicsdatabase.com%2Fbook-list-by-title%2F+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us

======
mindcrime
For anybody who's interested in free books, you can find a treasure trove of
good stuff at one or more of:

<http://csbooks.reddit.com>

<http://mathbooks.reddit.com>

<http://physicsbooks.reddit.com>

<http://econbooks.reddit.com>

<http://eebooks.reddit.com>

[http://people.math.gatech.edu/~cain/textbooks/onlinebooks.ht...](http://people.math.gatech.edu/~cain/textbooks/onlinebooks.html)

~~~
cenhyperion
<http://www.openculture.com/>

Open Culture has many ebooks and online courses available for free.

~~~
mindcrime
Good one. And, of course, let's not forget the venerable Project Gutenberg[1].

[1]: <http://www.gutenberg.org/>

~~~
larrydag
Or from Hacker News sources. <http://hackershelf.com/>

------
_mhr_
You don't need Google Cache, the regular site is up:
<http://physicsdatabase.com/book-list-by-title/>.

If not, then I prefer archive.org:
[http://web.archive.org/web/20130424014250/http://physicsdata...](http://web.archive.org/web/20130424014250/http://physicsdatabase.com/book-
list-by-title/).

------
skannamalai
This is a nifty list.

However while not free nor digital, my approach is to buy earlier editions of
standard texts from Amazon. The reason I suggest this approach is that I
compared the Biochemistry book in this list against my preferred text, and in
my individual case the 9 or dollars for a Stryer 3rd Edition is more than
worth the price differential.

------
hkmurakami
I love how the entirety of the Q section consists of Quantum XYZ. :)

------
pavs
Most of them I wouldn't even call them books, quite a few of them are just
links to research paper.

------
foguinho_peruca
Nice books... :)

